# Vibration Technology Ltd.



## steve60ca

Has anybody have any knowledge about *Vibration Technology Ltd*. I have one that I suspect is 60W w/ 2 12" Celestions. I have had several people look at it, but she still does'nt work. The last time was somebody through L&McQ's and this guy did not help one bit. He cut the wires going to the reverb, the speakers and between the front panel and the main chassis (@#$%&*). Oddly I've never seen one around for as long as I've had it (never worked...parents got it for me at a garage sale 25 years ago) until 2 years ago when the wife dragged me to a _cheese_ party and that guy had one with a single 12". I use it as a cabinet but would like to get it working. VT are no longer around. They were in TO. I have an address and phone no. but that does'nt matter if they've closed down.sdsre


----------



## Wild Bill

steve60ca said:


> Has anybody have any knowledge about *Vibration Technology Ltd*. I have one that I suspect is 60W w/ 2 12" Celestions. I have had several people look at it, but she still does'nt work. The last time was somebody through L&McQ's and this guy did not help one bit. He cut the wires going to the reverb, the speakers and between the front panel and the main chassis (@#$%&*). Oddly I've never seen one around for as long as I've had it (never worked...parents got it for me at a garage sale 25 years ago) until 2 years ago when the wife dragged me to a _cheese_ party and that guy had one with a single 12". I use it as a cabinet but would like to get it working. VT are no longer around. They were in TO. I have an address and phone no. but that does'nt matter if they've closed down.sdsre


VT amps came out at the start of the 70's. I worked in a music store where we sold them. They were part of the first wave of transistor amps and like you'd expect everybody hated their sound. Clean, clean, clean...fuzzbox! That was their sound.

It took years before folks wised up and snapped up the old speaker cabinets cheap for the Celestions inside. The amps were another story.

I know of no source for schematics or support but most of these amps used circuits lifted directly from RCA or Motorola power transistor data books. If a tech understands basic transistor amp circuits he should have no problem working on an old VT. Of course, when he gets it working it will still sound like and old VT.:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gunny

I picked up a PA head at a yard sale for $6 in 2001. I was able to track down the builder in Scarboro and we talked on the phone for quite a while. Quality of that unit was excellent but it didn't have a lot of power. I've also seen full stacks made by VT in a pawn shop. 
I believe the guy has now retired. I think it was a small business with just a few employees. In VT's final days, it was just the original owner doing the work.


----------



## Guest

Those VT's sounded amazing if you stuck the right pedals in front of them. I had a 2-12" combo and I miss it. You could get some way cool Steely Dan tones out of them. I've fixed a few after the fact and they are dead simple to repair.


----------



## dwagar

I just picked up a VT 420 watt PA head for $150 from a friend of mine. 

PA is where the clean, clean, clean works well.

But above I see where Gunny snagged one for $6 ?!?!

I thought I did good until I saw that LOL!


----------



## Milkman

I had a VT Phaser Twin (2 X 12 and about 60 watts).

It sounded great to me and I used it for five or six years before going to a succession of other amps. In fact it sounded better than a few of the tube amps I used later.


I believe they were made in Uxbridge or somewhere close to Toronto.


As I recall, it was a very loud amp.


----------



## snacker

i have a VT Phaser Twin and a small 1X12 that they called the sondar theron - both are aewsome amps - the twin has a pair of rola 12s - i've heard that pedal steel players go nuts over the twins and the 60 watt head with the compression circuit


----------



## devnulljp

Wild Bill said:


> It took years before folks wised up and snapped up the old speaker cabinets cheap for the Celestions inside. The amps were another story.


That makes it sound like the anti-Traynor: Good speakers / not so good amp...


----------



## ed2000

I recall seeing a building that had the "Vibration Technology" sign at Progress and Midland in Scarborough in the 70's...no idea they made amps at that time.


----------



## JasonArmadillo

Hi,

I am new to this forum and I wanted to ask about my VT amp.

I have a "Delta Four" - it looks just like the "Phasor Twin". All I have is the head though. It looks like the Delta Four was also a combo amp based on the pics I've seen of the Phasor Twin. Anybody have any info on the 'Delta Four'? I can't find anything online about it.

Did VT advertise in guitar mags or anything like that?


----------



## basicbruno

Wish I knew. I have a VT Depta Four amp that I have had for approximately 20 years. The only thing that had gone wrong to date was the fuse blows now and again. Well, it's stopped working properly. I took the back out and I will change the 2 inner fuses and see what that does. There is the main 3rd fuse you get to from the back of the amp. It looks fine. Rather depressing this amp finaly quitting but it has been 20 years,,lol By the way, I play bass through it. Have played keyboards and very little guitar through it. I am a Bassist. I hope replacing the fuses gets it back going! I like the push-button tone changes!


----------



## JimmyJames

Has anyone ever had any experiences with the Sondar SS amp that VT also made? I played through a little 1x12 (?) Sondar combo a little while back and liked what I heard...but can't seem to find any info on them. I get the feeling they might be even rarer than the phasor twins.


----------



## snacker

i had a sondar theron that was an awesome little SS amp - from what i understand VT amps were very expensive new, sort of a boutique SS line - i have a phasor twin and it's fantastic!


----------



## Tyler Savage

I have a Delta - for a solid state, I thought it was kind of awesome sounding. Definitely takes to bass better, and the effects on it are pretty decent sounding.

I always thought it was broken.. didn't know it needed a powered cab! I'm giving it away to someone for free who has the matching cab.


----------



## NB_Terry

Reviving this old thread since I saw an ad for VT amps in a 1980 Guitar Player magazine.

Did the company or people have anything to do with Yorkville or REXX amps also made in Scarborough?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Bump for dimezup.


----------



## Dom Polito

Ever seen one of these. Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Dom Polito said:


> Ever seen one of these. Hilarious!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 305282


Thanks for keeping us abreast of vintage VT gear.


----------



## Dom Polito

haha


----------



## Dom Polito

Came out of my Garnet. lol


----------



## Don_Rich

I own a VT Delta Four. Bought it in 1980 for $250 and it worked for almost 40 years. I was in a couple of bands, and both my kids used it in bands as well. The amp was hauled around Canada, flew a few times, and rolled across many a stage. A month back, I turned it on and although the power light came on, there was no sound. I took it to a local repair shop and it turned out that two of the four speakers were blown. This caused a "no sound" condition due to the series-parallel arrangement of the speakers (that's the tech's notes transcribed). He ordered two new Celestial 10" speakers, and installed them. It works like new again, with the same punchy sound.

I have been offered cash on the spot several times from very experienced guitar players who hear this amp. I will never sell it. Sounds cool playing Honky Tonk Women on my Tele. 

Would love to restart this thread and talk more VT!!!

Don.


----------



## Dave B4

I had a VT Nova 1x12 in the 90's that I bought used as my first amp I could play over a drummer. Was a great clean sound. But I didn’t have the pedal power or experience to make it what I wanted. Traded it in for very little in the early '00s....


----------



## Jay in Mission

I just picked up a Sondar Atlantean made by Vibration Technology for $25. It's a 1x10" ten watt solid state combo. I don't think the speaker is a Celestion and the cabinet is made of MDF. I nearly passed on it but glad I didn't. It has a very interesting and pleasing tremolo. Sounds a bit like playing in reverse. It's very musical and can go slower than any tremolo I've heard. This seems to be a rare amp as I could only find 2 sets of photos online. I'm fairly certain my friend who runs a studio will get some of that tremolo groove onto recordings in future.


----------

